# All three cats + dog



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2011)

Itchy (brown), Gregory (orange) and Murray

Felix is our old Jack Russell Terrorist


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 11, 2011)

They look great Wendy, but the last photo is best :rollhappy: :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2011)

Great family photos! :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2011)

Evergreen said:


> They look great Wendy, but the last photo is best :rollhappy: :clap:



Yep, he's a saucy thing in his old age. How about this photo....


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Salutations from my avatar.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2011)

Is Felix a digger, Wendy?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the photos of your extended family! Felix my avatar!

Paphman910


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool team!!!! Jean


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2011)

Heather said:


> Is Felix a digger, Wendy?



No he doesn't dig. In fact he's total opposite of most Jack's. No chewing, digging, cat chasing, destroying things etc. He's been such a pleasure to have since the day we got him....well except for the not wanting to be housebroke thing. It took a few months for that to set in but as soon as he figured that out he's been perfect. If necessary we can leave him home, uncrated, for 12 +/- hours with no accidents. He doesn't even get on the furniture...prefers his own beds.

He's getting up in age now...almost 14...and showing aches and pains. Still a little firecracker though. We'll sure miss him when he's gone.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still trying to get a lock on what is in Lala and, along with chihuahua, jack russell is the other prime contender. She doesn't dig anymore but has digging paws and did so when she first came to us. She is a cat lover, much to their dismay. She is extremely smart and has some very odd personality traits I wish I could nail down but alas, probably never will!

Give them all a pat for me!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pets...!!! They look wonderful and naughty...hehe!!


----------

